# delay en arranque con systemd y DD-sata

## esteban_conde

Queria preguntaros a los que tengais un disco sata y gnome instalado con systemd cuanto tarda vuestro sistema ya que se me antoja que tarda mucho en cargar el escritorio, un minuto mas o menos sin embargo apagar es casi instantaneo.

El micro es un amd tipo A8 que sin ser el mas puntero es de bastante moderno y me parece que deberia tardar menos, hasta ahora no me habia importado pero empieza a picarme la curiiosidad.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## gringo

comprueba con systemd-analyze blame que es lo que mas está tardando en cargar.

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues ahí va a ver que os parece:

localhost esteban # systemd-analyze blame

          7.415s NetworkManager.service

          5.169s systemd-udev-settle.service

          4.788s systemd-modules-load.service

          2.949s polkit.service

          2.797s accounts-daemon.service

          2.623s lvm2-activation-net.service

          2.338s alsa-restore.service

          2.335s systemd-logind.service

          1.176s colord.service

           907ms gdm.service

           667ms dev-mqueue.mount

           666ms sys-kernel-debug.mount

           607ms systemd-vconsole-setup.service

           561ms systemd-random-seed.service

           511ms media-swapfile.swap

           511ms systemd-udevd.service

           496ms udisks2.service

           404ms systemd-remount-fs.service

           403ms tmp.mount

           397ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service

           356ms systemd-localed.service

           319ms kmod-static-nodes.service

           287ms lvm2-activation-early.service

           282ms systemd-sysctl.service

           268ms udisks.service

           249ms systemd-udev-trigger.service

           216ms systemd-journal-flush.service

           178ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service

           159ms systemd-rfkill@rfkill0.service

           120ms rtkit-daemon.service

            80ms gentoo-local-baselayout1.service

            60ms user@1000.service

            48ms systemd-update-utmp.service

            48ms systemd-user-sessions.service

            41ms wpa_supplicant.service

            21ms sys-kernel-config.mount

            21ms sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount

            14ms lvm2-activation.service

            13ms upower.service

No he hecho la suma pero sale sobre un minuto a bote pronto.

Gracias gringo.

----------

## gringo

pues no sé pero me parece que hay cosas que tardan mucho y no deberían.

que te dice un systemd-analyze a secas ?

no pretendo comparar pero este es el de mi portátil con un ssd :

```
-->systemd-analyze && systemd-analyze blame

Startup finished in 3.928s (kernel) + 3.337s (userspace) = 7.265s

          2.611s systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service

           202ms mnt-datos.mount

           202ms NetworkManager.service

           198ms squashmount.service

            58ms accounts-daemon.service

            47ms bluetooth.service

            45ms systemd-logind.service

            37ms gdm.service

            33ms udisks2.service

            31ms polkit.service

            24ms systemd-vconsole-setup.service

            24ms systemd-udev-trigger.service

            22ms colord.service

            21ms user@105.service

            19ms user@1000.service

            15ms systemd-modules-load.service

            10ms systemd-remount-fs.service

             7ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service

             7ms systemd-timesyncd.service

             6ms systemd-sysctl.service

             5ms kmod-static-nodes.service

             5ms wpa_supplicant.service

             5ms systemd-random-seed.service

             4ms systemd-update-utmp.service

             3ms dev-mqueue.mount

             3ms dev-hugepages.mount

             3ms systemd-backlight@backlight:intel_backlight.service

             2ms upower.service

             2ms systemd-udevd.service

             2ms systemd-journal-flush.service

             2ms tmp.mount

             2ms systemd-rfkill@rfkill0.service

             1ms systemd-user-sessions.service

             1ms sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount

             1ms systemd-rfkill@rfkill1.service

           902us var-tmp-portage.mount
```

systemd viene de serie con un mecanismo readahead que debería ayudarte un poco con un disco rotacional.

comprueba con hdparm que el disco esté trabajando tb. al máximo de sus prestaciones.

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

La salida del comando.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ systemd-analyze
> 
> Startup finished in 6.242s (kernel) + 18.812s (userspace) = 25.054s
> 
> 

 

He entrado en la página del enlace y es posible que haya mejorado algo pero no demasiado, concretando un poco más distingo tres fases:

1) pantalla de 80x25 con letra sin formato después de ejecutar la CMOS.

2) pantalla igual que la anterior pero letra con formato empieza cargar módulos y video.

3)carga pantalla del login gdm.

Pues bien entre 2) y 3)  creo que tarda más de esos 25s y después del login se toma su tiempo también hasta que presenta el escritorio, he arrancado un portátil de hace 8 años

HP compaq con 2500M de RAM y dos núcleos a la misma vez y no se nota apenas la diferencia, no se si eso es normal ya que compilando hay una diferencia enorme.

----------

## bontakun

estimado, que te retorna "hdparm -i /dev/sda" o "hdparm /dev/sda"??? 

sda es sólo de referencia, debes direccionar a la unidad de disco relacionada a la instalación de gentoo

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

@bontakun esta es la salida a ver que te parece.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # hdparm /dev/sda5
> 
> /dev/sda5:
> 
>  multcount     = 16 (on)
> ...

 

----------

